# Rambutan wine



## veikos (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm starting a batch of Rambutan (rambutan) wine. Since it's the season here and I got a good deal over the week end of 4 lbs . After removing the core and and the "skin" it goes to 3.1 lbs. I prepare a must for 1 gallon with it in a 1.5 gallon. But I don't have at this time any carboy of 1 gal .
Would it be ok to make it in 2 smaller glass bottles (2.3 L each) after a week or use a 1 gallon plastic bottle (the one for water for example) ?

_By the way here the recipe I used, (a local guy instructed to me):
- 3.1 lbs (1.4 kg) of rambutan - not "too sweet"
- 600 gr of sugar (it bring the SG to 1.085 - I found in a medical supply store a hydrometer /alcohol meter)
- 1 campden tab (I finaly received my order! and no problems at this time with custom)
- Lalvin 71B-1122
- 20 ml of calamsi juice (small but flavorful lemon)_


Thanks in advance for your answers !
Have a great day !


----------



## robie (Oct 2, 2012)

You can split it into two smaller glass bottles. I would avoid using the plastic water jug, as it is not made to keep air out of the liquid.

For next time, you can get gallon jugs pretty cheaply at the grocery store with various inexpensive liquids in them. Same for cheap wine jugs at the liquor store.

I have never heard of that type of wine, so I can't say anything about it. Hope it turns out great for you.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## veikos (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Robie for your answers.
In the philippines, glass container are quite expensive actually and the only 1 gallon + juggs in glass I can fin are from "Carlo Rossi", and since it's imported, it cost a good bottle of french wine ... I'm actually using already 2 jugs like that for my 2 other project, and 1 for racking. Well I can still make a big sangria out of it for a bbq or familly even.

The idea of this wine came first from this article http://blog.agriculture.ph/tag/growing-rambutan-in-the-philippines and some request around me .

Thanks in any case . i'll try to keep the evolution posted.


----------



## robie (Oct 2, 2012)

veikos said:


> Thanks Robie for your answers.
> In the philippines, glass container are quite expensive actually and the only 1 gallon + juggs in glass I can fin are from "Carlo Rossi", and since it's imported, it cost a good bottle of french wine ... I'm actually using already 2 jugs like that for my 2 other project, and 1 for racking. Well I can still make a big sangria out of it for a bbq or familly even.
> 
> The idea of this wine came first from this article http://blog.agriculture.ph/tag/growing-rambutan-in-the-philippines and some request around me .
> ...



Ah, the Philippines. Well, all you can do is make do with what you can get. Find a way! Sometimes, in the end, improvisation can make it more rewarding.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 2, 2012)

Rhombutan's are very much like concord grapes in taste. They are just softer in flavor and less acidic (i think). The outsides is rubbery, but the inside is soft, but not as soft as grapes. I would say they are about as soft as a pear inside, but smoother in texture. They look really cool. I had them in Kauai, when I went to visit my sister who lives there.


----------



## Stressbaby (Oct 2, 2012)

On our trip to Puerto Rico this summer we again toured exotic fruit farms and ate rambutan until we were sick. 

I'll be interested to see what it tastes like and what color the wine is. The inside of a rambutan is translucent white, so there really isn't anything to give color. Also, the flavor of the ones we had was variable, and to me, a little bland next to a PR pulasan. 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## veikos (Oct 2, 2012)

@Robie, Yep I'll find a way, I wanted to not start wrong this time !
Mindwest winter , yes this is it. I taste a bit like lychee as well.
Another fruit that grows well here is the Longan.
But the season is over already (July/august) so next year!


----------



## veikos (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi everyone !

After few month of clearing process, I finally bottled my wine ! I was able to get 5 bottle  and 2 glass for my wife and myself !
The wine is excellent, but weirdly very sweet. I think i added too much sugar initially, or the fermentation stopped somewhere in the middle. It almost taste like a "Vin de paille" or a "vendange tardive" kind of wine. 

I will let it now sit for few more month. Unfortunately it's not yet the season for rambutan, so i'll have to patient, but next batch will be bigger !


----------



## Stressbaby (Apr 29, 2013)

veikos, what color is the wine?


----------



## veikos (May 3, 2013)

Stressbaby, the wine is yellow/gold. I'll post a picture as soon I get back my camera.


----------



## veikos (May 17, 2013)

Hello,
Here in attachment a picture of one of the bottle.
I took it with my cellphone, so the quality is not that good, but it gives you an idea of the color.
Sorry for the mess in the background


----------

